# Plastic track



## jdw1x (Jan 8, 2011)

Great forum by the way.

New to the train scene (unless you count the model set I had when I was 8) but now my son is a train FANATIC.

His grandparents have bought him the Lionel G scale sets of the Polar Express and the Penn Flyer(remote with plastic track).

The question I have...is there a crossing signal for this track type? And if not, will the "normal" G scale track attach to the plastic Lionel track?

He's only 6 but i plan on getting him the real Lionel stuff as he gets older.

Thank you in advance.


----------

